# dog bed mystery!



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

I can't figure out what is going on with my dog's bed!

Sometimes in the morning, the floor under the dog bed and the plastic bottom is wet. The bed is made of padded fleece but has a thin plastic lining on the very bottom (touching the tile floor). The padded fleece bed, the padded fleece insert, the comforter that I put on top of the insert, and the dog himself are all DRY. There is no water bowl in that room. This dog does NOT slobber. Dogs don't sweat, and even if he did, wouldn't he/comforter/insert/bed itself be wet? Why is the bottom of the bed getting wet?? Whatever the moisture is, it is scentless and colorless by the way. This is an adult male dog who has never had an accident indoors.

Also, he sleeps on the couch all the time and it's never gotten damp.

There is no way that moisture is coming in from outside. This is right next to our own bed and we have never had an issue with humidity in the bedroom.

Any ideas at all what could be causing this?


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Does he umm.. Mount the bed at all? Also even low drooling/non slobbery dogs can sometimes drool when sleeping.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Foresthund, nope! no mounting behavior of any kind. And he sleeps very well all night. I'm a light sleeper and he's only an inch away so I wake up when he gets up to turn around but he's asleep for a good 8 hours straight.

All the moisture is on the tile floor / underside of the plastic bottom of the bed, so I am thinking it might have something to do with condensation of some sort? (Cold tile floor + warm doggie in bed -> condensation on floor?) Is that even a possibility?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you absolutely sure he isn't urinating in his sleep?


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

heidizag said:


> Foresthund, nope! no mounting behavior of any kind. And he sleeps very well all night. I'm a light sleeper and he's only an inch away so I wake up when he gets up to turn around but he's asleep for a good 8 hours straight.
> 
> All the moisture is on the tile floor / underside of the plastic bottom of the bed, so I am thinking it might have something to do with condensation of some sort? (Cold tile floor + warm doggie in bed -> condensation on floor?) Is that even a possibility?


I'm thinking this is it. The plastic is keeping the moisture from being absorbed into the dog bed. If it was a leaking pipe or anything like that then the whole area would be wet. If was coming directly from the dog then the bed would be wet.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Kayota, I don't see how it can be urine since everything that comes anywhere close to contact with the dog is completely dry, including the dog himself. the comforter and the bed insert are bone dry. and he's never had any dampness sleeping in any other place than this particular bed.

Dog Person, definitely not a leaking pipe, it started the first day we bought the bed and is only in the area under his bed. It's so weird! At least the plastic is a total barrier so it's not entering the bedding. I just wipe off the bottom of the bed and mop the tile floor and his bed is ready to be used again right away. I'm thinking of putting several layers of rugs under the bed, this might help. But then will the rugs just get soaked? Ugh!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Seems like it could be condensation. Try putting a towel underneath to see if that helps.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm going to try that tonight. I have a pretty hefty rag rug that I'll put down tonight and see what happens!


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

I also vote for condensation. We sleep with a plastic cover over our bedding because we have a very old and incontinent cat who sleeps with us. In the mornings with no accidents (happily most mornings) the top of the plastic sheet is dry and the bed under the covers is dry, but the underside of the plastic cover is damp from our trapped body heat.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Update: it was condensation. When we put a heavy rag rug under the bed, the problem stopped. He seems to prefer to sleep on a floor pillow rather than his dog bed, the floor pillow has no plastic components so it doesn't have this issue. But the rag rug really helped. It was only ever so slightly damp, versus puddles without it.


----------

